# NEW Lawn Service in town...



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

Just a heads up, a close friend Brandon Johnson has recently started up his own lawn service company. He's an honest and hardworking Christian working to support his wife and 3 children. If you've been on the fence about lawn service, how does $25 per cut sound to you? *Call Brandon and let him know you read about his service on PFF. 
*
He's very honest, dependable and does what he say. In today's society, a rare trait. I HIGHLY recommend him. He is in Gonzales but WILL TRAVEL to earn your business :thumbup:


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Tried to call, no answer, no voice mail.

Tried a Text message, maybe that will work


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

PM me your number, I know his voicemail has been screwy this past week. I had the same problem. I'll be talking to him this afternoon.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Badbagger said:


> PM me your number, I know his voicemail has been screwy this past week. I had the same problem. I'll be talking to him this afternoon.


Text message worked


----------

